# Help find Mozart's "Laudate Dominum"



## jentil (Sep 4, 2010)

Please, I'm looking for a recording of Mozarts' Vespers "Laudate Dominum" wherein the soloist was a soprano by the name of...Sui Jou... or something like that.


----------



## DFa (Sep 6, 2010)

Was it Sumi Jo?


----------



## jentil (Sep 4, 2010)

*Yes! Thanks to both responders!*

Yes, it was Sumi Jo whose name I was misunderstanding. Thanks! I'm trying to be patient waiting for the albums I ordered to ship!


----------



## Lyricsop (Oct 21, 2010)

jentil said:


> Please, I'm looking for a recording of Mozarts' Vespers "Laudate Dominum" wherein the soloist was a soprano by the name of...Sui Jou... or something like that.


Ladaute is a wonderful Requiem which my choir and I sang at one of my college chorale performances'.:


----------

